# Chainsaw Pull Cord is Stuck



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

There are no shops around here to take it to so I might just buy a new one to save me two round trips that will take several hours and a tank of gas (plus the bill). The manual doesn't cover pull cord problems. Any solutions ya'll can think of?


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

take the cover off, and unwind it. only way it can be done likely


----------



## daeve (Jan 25, 2003)

Tango said:


> There are no shops around here to take it to so I might just buy a new one to save me two round trips that will take several hours and a tank of gas (plus the bill). The manual doesn't cover pull cord problems. Any solutions ya'll can think of?


Couple of questions:
What kind of saw?
Is the rope stuck out or in?

Had a Homelite one time that stuck when pulled out and only needed a bit of WD-40 sprayed on the two ratcheting dogs on the back of the spindle that the rope winds into. Sprayed them and took a screwdriver and bumped them a time or two and they broke free and it retracted fine after that.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

It is a McCulloch and the cord is stuck inside. I can probably take the cover off in the daylight- looks like there are many screw holes all around it. Thanks. I'll let you know.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Tango said:


> It is a McCulloch and the cord is stuck inside. I can probably take the cover off in the daylight- looks like there are many screw holes all around it. Thanks. I'll let you know.


Try to move the fly wheel. 
If it will not move the motor is lock up.
.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Does that saw have a blade lock that is activated by the top handle? If so, the handle has tripped to the locked position.


----------



## GW (Sep 14, 2003)

Chainsaws have a centrifugal (sp) clutch. The chain break (blade lock) snaps on around the outer drum of the clutch stopping the chain, not the engine. Certified loggers are supposed to start saws with the brake on. Maybe on some saws the brake would stop the engine ... I just never seen one.

The problem could be sawdust accumulation, recoil spring is broke and binding, starter rope may have jumped out of pulley and bound up. I see you're in FL so it probably didn't get water in it and froze. That happens to me quite often.
Let us know what ya find.

Greg W


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

WooHoo! Chalk one up to you guys. Thank you. I removed the pull cord cover and it wasn't the pullcord. It spun freely off the assembly. The assembly itself wasn't moving (is that the flywheel?) I used a wratchet and some WD40 to get it moving and the chainsaw started right up when I put it back together. You've saved me a bunch of money and hassle and I've never taken a cover off of anything


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Tango said:


> WooHoo! Chalk one up to you guys. Thank you. I removed the pull cord cover and it wasn't the pullcord. It spun freely off the assembly. The assembly itself wasn't moving (is that the flywheel?) I used a wratchet and some WD40 to get it moving and the chainsaw started right up when I put it back together. You've saved me a bunch of money and hassle and I've never taken a cover off of anything


..................We All Knew you could fix that Mo'scheen , you just had to prove it too yourself ! Time to open that bottle of Tequila and have a jigger or two with some limes and salt . fordy..


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Here's to you


----------

